# Beginner's Page



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Preme from GD posted this so I am posting it here good read bro! Enjoy


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

that bottom tudor dog looks like he humps A barrel for excercise.
bowed on both ends,
this is some of the things,that 25 - 30 odd years the old boys talked about around the fire barrel.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very interesting. I like what he said about the time spent with the puppies after 4wks of age. I wonder if this had affect on Vendetta. She doesn't care for men. I often wonder if the guy that had them was abusive he was a smoker too Vendetta doesn't like cig smoke. I took Vendetta to puppy class but their were only two guys there and she likes both of them this was age 6wks through 15 wks. then we did flyball I took her long to meet people not do the class and there was only one guy the guy she knew. I wonder what I could have done different. 

Thanks for the good read Tara....now my eyes hurt print was so small.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Very interesting. I like what he said about the time spent with the puppies after 4wks of age. I wonder if this had affect on Vendetta. She doesn't care for men. I often wonder if the guy that had them was abusive he was a smoker too Vendetta doesn't like cig smoke. I took Vendetta to puppy class but their were only two guys there and she likes both of them this was age 6wks through 15 wks. then we did flyball I took her long to meet people not do the class and there was only one guy the guy she knew. I wonder what I could have done different.
> 
> Thanks for the good read Tara....now my eyes hurt print was so small.


folks thought I was crazy,when we had a litter in costa Rica we had a pool.by 4 wks. old they knew that they would be taken out regularly for the restroom,we had A pool and took them for swims.by the time they were 12 wks. old they swam,all of them with no fear of the water.they knew to go over the little wall to do their biz and so on.
way back in the day,I've said it before,the old dog men would know so much about A pup.some guys would keep them for as much as 6-8 mos. then decide which ones they would keep and which to farm out.often dogs went to others with whom the owner though it would best suit.for breeding programs, or prospects and so on.
everyone squeals about dogmen,yet the whole thing about how they managed pups alone was indicative of their love and respect for them.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know what you mean WW. My sister got her lab pup from people that introduced her to water at 4weeks of age. Prada loves the water she has no fear even when the waves came over her head.


----------

